# Paskola pre-digested food bottle



## bottlerocket (Oct 5, 2013)

Did I find my first pre 1900 bottle? I am kind of excited about this one but will wait for a confirmation from the experts here.
 I have been finding 1915 through 1950 bottles at this dump and this was deeper.
 Any info on age would be appreciated.
 It has the embossed trade mark pineapple on the front.
 Paskola on one side
 The pre- digested food co on the other
 And a 3 on the bottom.
 I am getting information on the net and most are  pre 1900.
 This is some kind of elixir for stomach aches?


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 5, 2013)

Other side


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2013)

This article is from 1894, so your right on the edge...

 http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=F70A1FFD3D5415738DDDA00894DD405B8485F0D3


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2013)

What it looks like with a label...


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 5, 2013)

Found this ad from 1893.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 5, 2013)

Great article and ad. Thanks


----------



## sandchip (Oct 5, 2013)

Yum.


----------

